# Droid apps



## fredtgreco (Sep 22, 2010)

My Associate Pastor just got a Verizon Droid X. I really don't have time to learn everything about it in order to make it more useful to him, but I am sure someone here has a Droid X.

What kinds of apps should he download (is there an app store?) to use? Preference at least at first would be for free apps.


----------



## Casey (Sep 22, 2010)

There is Android's Market which has a good Bible app called "Bible" by YouVersion, use DropBox to transfer files easier, Pandora for streaming music, ConnectBot for an ssh client, File Manager (white folder icon) to manage files, and if you want to encourage him to waste time, get Angry Birds Lite for a kick. These are all free. Google Maps, which it should have, already has spoken turn-by-turn navigation capabilities.


----------



## Herald (Sep 22, 2010)

Fred, Android apps are downloaded through the device, not the web. The exception is third party "side load" apps, but that is rather advanced for a new user. Many of the same apps on the iPhone are available for Android like Facebook, TapaTalk, AOL Radio, Pandora etc.


----------



## jason d (Sep 23, 2010)

When my pastor got a Android phone I already had one so I suggested the following (all free):

*Audible *- listen to book
*Barcode Scanner* - useful for Android specific stuff
*Bible Flashcards* - Greek & Hebrew flashcards
*CadreBible *- Has some free Greek text and other versions for free (King James, NET Bible, etc...)
*CrossConnect* - You can put a daily Bible verse as a widget on your phone, also can read the Bible to you (ESV) or read it yourself
*Edwin* - Command your phone via voice command
*Google Goggles* - Fun for showing off your phone, it is a visual search
*Google Sky Map* - Uses your GPS and compass in your phone to show you what stars you are looking at and show the constellations
*Kindle* - It's the Amazon Kindle... just for your phone, lots of good free theology books you can get too
*SermonAudio *- It's SermonAudio.com App for your phone
*Timeriffic* - I use it to turn my phone ringer and vibrate off during church time automatically


----------

